

Is Tesla's Model S a good investment as a company car? - chrlus
http://blog.euranova.eu/2014/07/test-tesla-model-s

======
chrisbennet
"Investments" are something you expect to appreciate or create value. As much
as I like cars, there is no way a Tesla qualifies as an investment. (I've
driven a couple of Tesla's; love 'em.)

